# 6.0L Diesel issue.



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hey,

I have an issue with my 6.0L. So far its nothing other then sounds but id like to resolve it. "Some times" the loud noise (normal 6 liter clunking/idle noise) from the engine will taper off and go quiet for a couple seconds and it will either stay this way until the gas is pressed OR shake a little and then return to the normal noise and then taper off again. The idle does not budget at all from 650. If ANYONE has any idea what this could be any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try searching the INTERNET for Ford Diesel / Truck Forum's. They know the Ford PSD's forward and back. You become a member and you can post questions. I some of the 6.0's we have at the Ambulance Company I work for have had injector problems lately. Some are near 100k miles.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Jeff....kiss your Tourque Converter goodbye. $300 Part, $700 labor. How many miles on your 6.0?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hey,

It has 89,000 KM. Is this covered under warentee? What makes you think its a torque converter?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats what it sounds like from what your telling me, although your description is rather vague and confusing. Ask your dealer about the details about your warranty, but ours is 3 yrs, 36k. I doubt its that different in Canada.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Yea its a rather vague problem lol. Basically the loud noise the diesel engine makes tapers off and it kind of idles quiet and either shutters a tiny bit and returns to normal idling sound or stays quiet until I tap the gas. On the diesels here they are 100,000 mile 5 year warentee but I do not know if tranny is included. I didn't think it would be something as serious as a torque convert as I have no driveability problems, its just the sound and only some times.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

What can change in a diesel engine at an idle that effects the sound and not the rpm? Injector pump? Bad computer?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I belive ive found the answer to the problem on another forum. The EGR may be sticking and this is whats causing it. Any suggestions/input welcome.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

if you pin pointed that you can take off and clean the carbon off and see if clears up


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Check the oil, cause you probly have low oil pressure!!! Those trucks will make funny noises if you let them get low on oil. You need to check the oil level in the truck every week & top it up. Low oil pressure will cause the ICP sensor to malfunction. Hope this helps.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are talking about the truck when it is idleing not driving, it has nothing to do with the Torque Converter. Some of these guys are hitting what it problem is. If you havn't changed your fuel filter in a while, start there, the other thing to do is to take the truck to Ford for a computer update. As Ford progressed through their 6.0 motor, the started to figure out there own problems.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Long explanation but here it goes....

I started having problems this year with my 6.0. Yes, it is tuned. Never had a problem until I let of the accelerator one day and the RPM's didnt drop down to idle. It stayed up at about 1500. Once I got stopped at the intersection it came back down. Ok, wierd. It started happening more and more until it was a multiple time thing all day, every day. The truck would lunge forward like it was surging when I was in drive-thru lanes, puke out and sputter (blowing black smoke) when it was idling, all sending me to a world of pissed off i've never been in before. I took it to the Ford dealer and they flashed it and said it was fixed no problems. I didnt even get out of the lot and it was doing it again. So I took it back again and they kept the truck for 3 days, put 100 miles on it while it was hooked up to a computer getting monitored, and replaced the EGR valve. That worked. Problem fixed for about a month. Everything started over again. Back it went for another EGR valve. The dealer told me not to flash it or anything and keep it in stock mode and see what happens. Thats where we are at now. Guess where the truck goes this coming Wednesday? Back to the dealer for the same thing.....the chip isnt affecting it so something else is goin on....I pay $100.00 for a deductible each warranty repair but thats it. Your Powerstroke Diesel engine is factory warrantied until 100,000 miles or 5 years. No matter if its a Duramax, Cummins, or Powerstroke. I'm taking a guess, but I think you need a new EGR valve there Jeff....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Assuming it is the EGR valve, after replacement, turn off engine, unplug EGR and live happily ever after. Until something else goes wrong.

Popo, I think your dealer is not getting to the root of the problem, surging and lunging were taken care of by wire harness replacement for the most part. While the EGR's do get plugged, I have not read of any that happen that frequently.


----------



## 04HDBoss (Dec 25, 2007)

I've had lots of problems with my work truck.. The latest problem was a knocking so we took it to the dealer and they said it was lifter sticking and that the diesel engine only last about 170,000 miles Fords 6.0 liter engines are junk.. nothing but problems


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

04HDBoss;717610 said:


> I've had lots of problems with my work truck.. The latest problem was a knocking so we took it to the dealer and they said it was lifter sticking and that the diesel engine only last about 170,000 miles Fords 6.0 liter engines are junk.. nothing but problems


Yes, the 6.0 has had some issues, but so has the Duramax/allison combo. Sounds like you've had your own taste of it too...


04HDBOSS said:


> I have a 2004 chevy 2500HD push button 4x4 When I engage the four wheel drive if moving at all it has a loud clunk.. So i've taken it to the dealer and they said that there is a problem with my transfer case.. If I try to shift into high while going down the road it sounds horrible but if I shift it before moving there is no problem at all.. I don't know if I trust the dealer or not.. It's had this problem since it was new so I don't know if it's a serious problem or not.. I don't plow alot only my drive and a couple others.. So far I am not happy with my new chevy purchase with on 62,000 miles on.. anyone got any thoughts.. thanks


My friend is also having t-case disengagement issues with his '05 GMC 1/2 ton, his truck is also on it's 5th heater blower motor and 2nd warranty transmission.

I'm waiting on a new FICM for my 6.0 to cure a severe cold start issue that was created by a re-flash the dealer did over a year ago when they replaced my EGR. The re-flash made the injectors cycle as soon as the key was turned on and immediately after the engine was shut off (to help counteract sticking injectors), this put too much load on the FICM and has caused it to partially fail. There is obvoiusly alot of trucks having this issue, because Ford has rationed the part.....dealers can only order 2 per week, due to demand exceeding supply.

Just trying to point out that the sooner we all realize that they're all junk, just piled differently, the better....tymusicussmileyflag

As for the O.P. problem, I'd agree with the EGR suggestions and/or possibly the vgt turbo sticking if it doesn't already have the upgraded unit. Although a sticky turbo usually creates noticable drivability issues.


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Lynden-Jeff;408384 said:


> I belive ive found the answer to the problem on another forum. The EGR may be sticking and this is whats causing it. Any suggestions/input welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


The egr system is a big problem with the 6.0s came to find this out when my egr cooler hose was leaking and the dealer wanted over $450 to replace the 6inch hose. So started doing research and EGR was everywhere on problems with 6.0s:realmad:


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I actually had some surging and lunging issues, after some research I thought it might be my APS, accelerator position sensor. I replaced it and it has never done it again. It was like $30 and 3 bolts, its then entire pedal assembly. Good Luck.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Bump! Hey Jeff, just curious if ya found any solution to that noise in the 6.0

The egr will malfuntion only if theres a vaccum leak or clogged line. xysport


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I found a lot of help for my 7.3 at powerstrokehelp.com


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yall do realize the original post in this thread was made over 1 1/2 years ago, rite??


----------

